# primer bulb quit working on Noma F2914



## hodag_ (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello again! Once again the 20 yr old Noma is making life tough for me. The Primer bulb is not working. I pour a little gas in the sparkplug hole and it starts. My question is, what is the proceedure to replace the bulb or to check the line to the carb. My noma has a 10 hp tecumseh engine on it. I would like to fix it as fast as I can. I hate cold garages. thanks.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Primer bulbs*

There are at least 3 types of primers for Tecumseh motors. One is on the carb and I won't speak to that. The other 2 are either on the flywheel cover or on the carb cover. One threads into a hole, the other end has a hose that goes to the primer nipple on the carb. The 2d one is basically the same, except it does not thread into the mounting hole, it has 2 tabs that lock into smaller holes outside of the center tube. You just press them toward the center and it slips out.

Unless the primer is broken off, most times it's been the hose either has broken where it pushes onto the primer nipple on the carb or has slipped off the carb nipple.

The easier is if it's on the carb cover while the harder is if it's on the flywheel cover. Here's a couple of different ones.


----------



## hodag_ (Feb 27, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> There are at least 3 types of primers for Tecumseh motors. One is on the carb and I won't speak to that. The other 2 are either on the flywheel cover or on the carb cover. One threads into a hole, the other end has a hose that goes to the primer nipple on the carb. The 2d one is basically the same, except it does not thread into the mounting hole, it has 2 tabs that lock into smaller holes outside of the center tube. You just press them toward the center and it slips out.
> 
> Unless the primer is broken off, most times it's been the hose either has broken where it pushes onto the primer nipple on the carb or has slipped off the carb nipple.
> 
> The easier is if it's on the carb cover while the harder is if it's on the flywheel cover. Here's a couple of different ones.


Where on the carb does this primer line go in? upper part of carb or behind it where it is hard to get to? thanks for the reply.


----------



## hodag_ (Feb 27, 2012)

*Where on carb?*

Where on the carb does this primer line go in? upper part of carb or behind it where it is hard to get to? do you have a picture of that? Thanks for the reply


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Primer bulb*

If you look at the carb on the motor, there's a rubber line running to it, that's where it hooks up on that one









Here's another one. The nipple is in the lower left of the picture near the throat of the carburetor, that's where the hose from the primer bulb attaches









Just look for the smaller hose. There typically are only 2, one is the gas line (the larger of the 2) and the smaller is the primer line.


----------

